# Guides for Rainshadow Blank



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

I have a Rainshadow SW1087 I am wrapping and plan on putting wire frame guides on it.

Does anyone have any suggestions of the number of guides and sizes I should put on this blank? It will be for snobbling and live baiting.

I am going to get either a Penn Spinfisher 6500 or a Daiwa Saltist 4500. If you have any other suggestions for reel size, please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Try posting this in the "Rod building and Repair" section, you may end up with better responses!


----------



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks! Will do!


----------

